# Kindle DX - reading and all books gone



## caroleward (Sep 2, 2009)

Last night I was enjoying a good read and all of a sudden my DX went into screen saver mode.  I woke it up and all of my books were gone, including the one I was reading.  I could see all of my books in the archive folder but when I tried to retrieve it I sat there and clocked forever.  I got tired of waiting so I went to sleep.  This morning everything looks normal.

This was really weird.  Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a DX and I had a terrible time trying to get my books and samples downloaded last night, it took forever.  I had 9 books/samples to load.  But, I do live in the country and don't get 3G, on 1X so don't know if that had anything to do with it or not.

Cyndi


----------



## Johanna (Aug 7, 2009)

I had a similar experience with my DX last month. I was reading a book and when I turned the page all my books except the manual were gone.  I called CS and the woman took me through re-booting the kindle and they all came back.  The tech couldn't explain what happened or why, but it hasn't recurred.


----------



## Valen (Sep 3, 2009)

This just happened to me this afternoon.  I'll try rebooting now.  Very Weird


----------



## Valen (Sep 3, 2009)

I just dug it out of my bag to reboot it and I didn't even have to.  I woke it up and all my files and books are back where I left them.

Double Weird


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine has done this a few times.  It just erases everything.  I then have to plug it back into the computer to get the documents that weren't sent whispernet...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

This just happened to me now. I was reading, then decided to check out another book and when I hit the Home button on my K2, it showed me a blank screen and asked if I wanted to turn on wireless. I can't get to my home screen no matter what I do. I've turned it off and on, any other ideas? I'm thinking I'll just give it time unless anyone has a better idea?


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine could not connect last night to download a few books. I restarted from the menu but it still wouldn't, it was like it wasn't getting any signal. 

Then a few hours later it was fine. I figured it was whispernet.


----------

